# Control de volumen y tonos (LM1036)



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

El presente proyecto, que sera parte de una serie, esta basado en un control de volumen y tonos por DC utilizando el LM1036 esta el circuito y PCB


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 27, 2010)

esta lindo, pero aver si vi bien (no soy experto):
Nesecitas ponerle -28v , +5.4v, +12v y -12v.
si no dime para saber


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Hola, te comento asi lo comprendes, el LM1036 se alimenta solo con 12V los -12 es para el LM833 y el LM358 que es opcional, los -28V son la entrada al regulador 7912 y con el obrenes los -12 y la ref de 5V4 la da el CI LM1036 en la pata 17

los -28 los toma de la segunda parte del proyecto.

Para que esta el operacional a la salida del LM1036? cumple dos funciones hace de etapa separadora y adecua las señales del LM1036 a la etapa siguiente. ya que este es un proyecto integral.
Si se quiere utilizar para otra cosa y va bien la salida del LM1036, se pude utilizar y no se monta lo que esa a la salida y se alimenta con 12V solamente


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Aqui va la segunda parte


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2010)

Bueno alguien cambio el titulo, pero no entendio el espiritu de esto. espero que no sea quitado por parecer que no responde al tema.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aqui un proyecto más avanzado

En esta ocasión el proyecto es con un procesador de audio de la casa Philips el TDA8425 el cual tiene control de sus funciones por el protocolo I2C, lo que simplifica el coneccionado muchísimo, el control esta implementado por microcontrolador PIC16F628 al que adosaremos un display de 16 X 2 como el HD44780 o similar, junto con unos pocos componentes tenemos un conjunto potente y muy flexible para agregar, a cualquier proyecto que tengamos realizado o por realizar

Les extrañara no ver más botones, tan solo 2 vol-up y vol-down, si se fijan bien hay un fotodiodo, siii el equipo funciona con control remoto, me diran de donde sacamos el control remoto? de cualquier aparto Philips que responda a la norm RC5(en la actualidad todos) 

De momento se echa en falta un PCB pero ya llega, sean pacientes, de todas maneras el mismo no es nada complidado y puede realizarse tranquilamente en una placa perforada de islas aisladas con paso de CI, o alguna similar

Falta subir el codigo Hex para grabar el PIC y alguna data extra.
Mientras vayan viendo y de paso entiendad de que se trata  este post de *proyectos para principiantes y no tanto.......*

Algunas imagenes de lo que muestra el display


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2010)

Bueno aqui les dejo el archivo para programar el micro, recuerden que se puede utilzar cualquier control remoto que respona al protocolo RC-5 de Philips

El circuito integrado posee dos entradas seleccionables por el CR, los ajustes quedan guardados en la eprom  interna lo cual permite que al encender de nuevo enienda en loa ajustes dejados


----------



## AntonDesigner (Dic 31, 2010)

Me gusta el tema... Excelente baje el archivo, hay algo parecido con el TDA7449 con protocolo I2C de Phillips, que estoy trabajando en un proyecto que luego compartiré y deseo implementarlo co el PIC16F628A Estaremos en Contacto, hasta pronto

AntonDesigner

oye amigo Pandacba no tienes el código fuente ¿en que lo tienes? para ver de que se trata

AntonDesigner


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 1, 2011)

aca esta la pagina original, traduciendola con GOOGLE se pueden entender mas, chauuuuuuuu

http://progcode.narod.ru/project/usil_628a.html

y aca otro control de tonos con TDA7313D y 16F876A

http://progcode.narod.ru/project/reg_usil.html

Aca otro con TDA7313 y ATMEGA

http://www.radiokot.ru/circuit/audio/amplifier/31/


----------



## AntonDesigner (Ene 1, 2011)

Muchas Gracias por tu respuestas luego les cuento
AntonDesigner


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> aca esta la pagina original, traduciendola con GOOGLE se pueden entender mas, chauuuuuuuu
> 
> http://progcode.narod.ru/project/usil_628a.html
> 
> ...



Creo que no entendiste la idea para nada, ya que la intención es hacercar proyectos probados, que esten al alcance de todos.

Porquq si no me seria más facil pegar una larg ista de proyectos y chau.....

Muchos proyectos posiblemente los encuentren publicados, pero esos los tengo desde bastanten tiempo antes de ser publicados, y probados por gente de mi confianza que sabe muchísimo, ya que algunos de estos proyectos son  bases que dieron lugar a Kits de ventas

Tengo prototipos de muchos funcionando algunos que hice otros me fueron obsequiados con toda su documentación a algunos que publique pueden llegar a tener un firmware diferente poque fue modificado, mejorado y/o actualizado, hay muchos con CI que aqui no se consiguen, son proyectos espectaculares que los puedo llegar a poner como curiosidad o referencia.

Entonces lo que hago es hacer que el proyecto sea viable por cualquiera, sin tener que hacer un lio, para aglunos hay cosas que son básicas, para otros no, y apunto desde eso, desde el que no sabe porque recien empieza, lo tiene al alcance de la mano y habra casos que habra comonentes cambiados por una cuestión de facilidad de obtenerlos, en otros habra cosas adaptadas por la misma razón.

En resumen no es algo meramente copiado, estan comprobados, mejorados y actualizados según los casos

Por tal motivo no publlico una lista con 600 enlaces(son muchos más y otros, un monton más no estan en la web)


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 2, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Creo que no entendiste la idea para nada, ya que la intención es hacercar proyectos probados, que esten al alcance de todos.
> 
> Porquq si no me seria más facil pegar una larg ista de proyectos y chau.....
> 
> ...



No se porque te ofuscas, sencillo coloca PROBADO  o  NO PROBADO y listo, no se porque les gusta complicarse la vida, adios


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2011)

No, no me ofusco simplemente intente explicar el proposito pero seguis sin entenderlo, porque lo que has puesto no tiene nada que ver con lo que expuse, pero esta todo bien dejalo asi


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2011)

Bueno llego con otro proyecto esta vez para auriculares, puede hacerce individulamente o agregarse a un equipo existente


El equema






El pcb





Distribución de material





y una foto para tener una idea de como queda todo montado y terminado


----------



## chacarock (Mar 22, 2011)

muy lindos proyectos , te felicito


----------



## pandacba (Mar 22, 2011)

Tengo una buena cantidad, algunos por ejemplo para aprovechar esos integraddos que trabajano con bus I2C y que tienen selector de entrada y los controles de tono balance y volumen, implementados con un una patalla LCD que te mueestra el estado de todos los controles y las entradas activas y varios chichie más, pero espero que le cambien el titulo ya que si lo pongo aqui nadi los va a encontrar, y estan con todo esquemas, pcb, archivos para programar los micros, fotos etc...


----------



## ssyn (May 6, 2011)

asi me quedo a mi, es con el LM1036


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2011)

Buen trabajo, ya lo armaste?


----------



## ssyn (May 9, 2011)

en un par de dias me hare de mi impreso, luego les cuento como me fue


----------



## Tavo (May 23, 2011)

ssyn dijo:


> en un par de dias me hare de mi impreso, luego les cuento como me fue



Y?? que pasó al final?
Estamos a la espera de los resultados.

-----------------------------

Me gusta mucho la idea de hacer el preamplificador Digital, con el TDA8425 y el microcontrolador PIC16F628. La verdad es que está genial, me atrae mucho la idea del Display LCD sobre todo, muy práctico el control de volumen por pulsadores... me encanta.
Me encantaría poder llevarlo a la práctica, para ponérselo a mi amplificador estéreo, pero no me animo.
Alguien diseñó un buen PCB para ese proyecto??

Saludos.
PS: Le tengo unas ganas terribles al proyecto. :

PS2: Y si no puedo armar el PRE digital, tendré que conformarme con uno en base al LM1036. Se ve prometedor, muy lindo.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 23, 2011)

panda yo tengo varios integrados TDA que hacen estas funciones pero no los he podido hacer funcionar, me podrias ayudar con esto?


----------



## pandacba (May 23, 2011)

Tavo 

Tengo varios proyectos busco uno que tenga hasta el pcb y lo subo

Ferchito
Si, por supuesto! cuales son los que tenes?


----------



## Tavo (May 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tavo
> 
> Tengo varios proyectos busco uno que tenga hasta el pcb y lo subo
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Hugo!! Me vendría genial, porque justo en estos momentos estoy armando (de a poco) un amplificador estéreo para un amigo, algo sencillo, 30+30W, pero estaría lindo que tenga algunos chichecitos demás... 
También quiero ponerle un VU Meter, se me ocurre que con un LM3915 que tengo algo podré hacer.

Gracias, Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 29, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Ferchito
> Si, por supuesto! cuales son los que tenes?



Panda son varios, voy a buscarlos todos y te informo, son unos samples que me mandaron de ST hace 1 año y no los he usado todavia.


----------



## pandacba (May 29, 2011)

Dale asi luego busco la información y todo lo que tenga sobre ellos


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 25, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Dale asi luego busco la información y todo lo que tenga sobre ellos



Hola pandacba como vas? perdon por responder tan tarde pero mas vale ahora que dejarlo para despues.

Los integrados son los siguientes:

TDA7449, TDA7309D, TS4657, todos son ST.

Espero me puedas ayudar pues quisiera ponerlos en servicio y conocer mas sobre el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## djyoan (Oct 8, 2022)

pandacba dijo:


> Bueno llego con otro proyecto esta vez para auriculares, puede hacerce individulamente o agregarse a un equipo existente
> 
> 
> El equema
> ...


*¿ S*e podr*á* usar con fuente simple *.... *y una masa virtual*. ?*


----------

